# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Chương trình tour nha trang  con sẻ tre - hòn lao - hòn thị

## asia_nt01

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TOUR NHA TRANG  CON SẺ TRE - HÒN LAO - HÒN THỊ

Thời gian: 03 ngày 03 đêm
Phương tiện: Đi, về bằng xe 
Giá tour :Big Grin: u Lich Nha Trang, Du Lich Nha Trang gia re, Tour Du Lich Nha Trang 4 ng

ĐÊM 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH - NHA TRANG
20h00: Xe và HDV INTOUR đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Nha Trang. Trên xe đoàn
tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn, hát cho nhau nghe, thi hát karaoke, nghe thuyết minh về
huyền thoại các vùng đất mà đoàn đi qua… Nghỉ đêm trên xe.

NGÀY 01: NHA TRANG - BIỂN ĐẢO
04h00: Đến Nha Trang, nhận phòng, dùng điểm tâm sáng.
08h00: Xe đưa đoàn tới cảng Cầu Đá, lên tàu tham quan Vịnh Nha Trang (một trong 29 vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới). Tới Bãi Tranh đoàn tự tour nha trang do tắm biển, tham gia các trò chơi trên biển: môtô nước, ca nô, kéo dù Jetsky,bơi snock, lặn ngắm san hô…(tự túc).
11h00: Qua KDL Con Sẻ Tre dùng cơm trưa, nghỉ ngơi.
12h00: Đoàn lên tàu về lại đất liền.
14h30: Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan Hòn Chồng, ngắm nhìn dãy núi cô Tiên kiều diễm, nghe kể về truyền thuyết ông khổng lồ câu cá; tham quan tháp Bà Pônagar, KDL tắm bùn khoáng Tháp Bà (chi phí tắm bùn tự túc). Tham quan Long Sơn Tự ngắm nhìn Phố Biển từ trên cao, cảm nhận vẻ đẹp toàn cảnh của Phố Biển từ trên cao.
18h00: Quý khách dùng bữa cơm chiều bên người thân trong ánh hoàng hôn nơi phố biển. Tối quý khách tham gia chương du lich nha trang trình sân khấu hóa hoành tráng và ấn tượng với nội dung “Ngày Hội Gia Đình Công Ty Inax Baria”, tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn do Công Ty Du Lịch INTOUR tổ chức cùng nhiều phần quà hấp dẫn. Mọi người cùng nhau cắt bành kem, uống rượu Champagne để mừng cho những thành viên có ngày sinh nhật trong tháng. Quý khách tự do dạo phố, ngắm cảnh Nha Trang về đêm.

NGÀY 02: NHA TRANG - HÒN LAO -  ĐẢO KHỈ
07h00 :Big Grin: ùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa Quý Khách khởi hành tham quan Hòn Lao- Hay còn có tên gọi khác là Đảo Khỉ.
08h00: Tới bến thuyền, Quý Khách xuống xe lên Tàu khởi hành qua Hòn Lao, Tới đây Quý Khách sẽ nhận thấy vẻ hoang sơ một cách khach san nha trang đáng yêu cùng hàng trăm con Khỉ luôn chào đón Quý Khách bằng những cách rất ngộ nghĩnh đáng yêu. Để tận hưởng những cảm giác yên bình nên thơ này Quý Khách có thể xem xiếc khỉ hay ngôi trong lều ngắm nhìn những cảnh quan hiếm thấy, Ngoài ra Quý Khách còn có thể mướn  thuyền ra ngoài xa câu cá hoặc cưỡi ngựa vòng quanh Đảo …( Chi phí tự túc). Quý Khách tắm biển tự do, nghỉ ngơi.
11h30 :Big Grin: ùng cơm trưa, nghỉ ngơi.
14h30: Xe đưa quý khách ra cảng Phú Quý, lên cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới, qua KDL giải trí Vinpearl Land - Hòn Ngọc Việt, tận hưởng Khu giải trí 5 sao duy nhất tại Việt Nam, tham gia những trò chơi lạ mắt chưa từng có trước đây.
17h30: Quý khách lên cáp treo vè lại đất liền.
18h30: Dùng cơm tối với đặc sản nem Ninh Hòa nổi tiếng, quý khách về lại khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Quý khách tự do dạo phố, ngắm cảnh Nha Trang về đêm.

NGÀY 03: NHA TRANG - TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH
06h30: Làm thủ tục trả phòng, dùng điểm tâm sáng. Xe đưa đoàn đi Chợ Đầm tham quan và mua đặc sản. Tiếp tục khởi hành về TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH, trên đường Đoàn ghé tham quan và mua sắm đặc sản Phan Rang, Phan Thiết như: Tỏi, Nho, Thanh Long, Nước Mắm, Mực một nắng,… tiếp tục hành trình về lại TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH
11h30: Dùng cơm trưa tại NH Hưng Phát (Cà Ná), nghỉ ngơi, ngắm biển Cà Ná.
18h00: Về đến TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu.
             DL Á Châu chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại!Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH BIỂN HÀ NỘI - NHA TRANG

Thời gian: 04 Ngày 03 Đêm
Phương tiện: Máy Bay, Ô Tô
Giá tour :Big Grin: u lịch Nha Trang 2 ng

NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI - NHA TRANG
11h30:Xe và HDV Á Châu đón quý khách tại sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay lúc 13h30 đi Nha Trang.
15h10:Đoàn đến sân bay Cam Ranh, xe và HDV Á Châu đón đoàn về Nha Trang, nhận phòng khách sạn. Nghỉ ngơi tự do 
17h30 :Big Grin: ùng bữa tối với đặc sản nem Ninh Hòa nổi tiếng. Tối đoàn tự do dạo phố, ngắm cảnh Nha Trang về đêm. 

NGÀY 02: NHA TRANG - KDL SINH THÁI SUỐI HOA LAN
06h30 :Big Grin: ùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa đoàn đến khu vực Đá Chồng, lên tàu tham quan vịnh Nha Phu, tới KDL Suối Hoa Lantham quan: Mê Cung - Động Hoa Lan - Tắm Biển - Tắm Suối (Quý đoàn có thể tự túc tham gia các trò chơi như: (cưỡi Đà Điểu, cưỡi Ngựa, đi xe Đà Điểu, kéo dù, môtô nước) 
11h30 :Big Grin: ùng cơm trưa tại KDL. 
12h30:Đoàn về lại Nha Trang. Nghỉ ngơi. 
14h30:Xe đưa quý khách ra cảng Phú Quý, lên cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới, qua KDL giải trí Vinpearl Land - Hòn Ngọc Việt. Dùng bữa tối tại NH Viet Nam Seafood (KDL Vinpearl)
21h00:Xe đón đoàn về khách sạn.Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang. 

NGÀY 03: NHA TRANG - BIỂN ĐẢO
(QUÝ KHÁCH CHỌN 1 TRONG 2 CHƯƠNG TRÌNH)
Chương trình 01: NHA TRANG - BIỂN ĐẢO 

06h30:Đến Nha Trang, nhận phòng, dùng điểm tâm sáng. 
08h00:Xe đưa đoàn tới cảng Cầu Đá, lên tàu tham quan Vịnh Nha Trang (một trong 29 vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới). Tới Bãi Tranh đoàn tự do tắm biển, tham gia các trò chơi trên biển: môtô nước, ca nô, kéo dù Jetsky,bơi snock, lặn ngắm san hô…(tự túc). 
11h00:Qua KDL Con Sẻ Tre dùng cơm trưa, nghỉ ngơi. 
12h00:Đoàn lên tàu về lại đất liền. 

Chương trình 02: NHA TRANG - KDL SINH THÁI YANG BAY 
07h00 :Big Grin: ùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi Yang Bay. Trên đường đi đoàn nghe thuỵết minh về thành cổ Diên khánh. 
09h00:Đến KDL Yang Bay, chinh phục Yang Bay 1: hành quân trong rừng, khám phá rừng nguyên sinh. Thăm hang chiến khu H1, khe Sửng Sốt và hang 2. Tham quan thác Yang Khang, dừng chân tại Bến Lội tắm thác…đến tham 
quan khu nuôi cá sấu, khu nuôi gấu, xem đua heo (tự túc) 
11h00 :Big Grin: ùng cơm trưa. 
12h00:Đoàn về lại Nha Trang.
14h30:Xe đưa đoàn tới KDL tắm bùn khoáng Tháp Bà.
18h00 :Big Grin: ùng cơm tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang

NGÀY 04: NHA TRANG - HÀ NỘI 
07h00: dùng điểm tâm sáng. Đoàn tự do. 
11h30: Làm thủ tục trả phòng, dùng cơm trưa, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay buổi chiều, về Hà Nội. Về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu. DL Á Châu chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại! 
Kết thúc chuyến tham quan. 

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: http://www.asiatourist.com.vn

----------

